# Novec 7000 Komplettkühlung?



## Flufflebutt (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe das Forum schon einige Jahre immer mal wieder bei Fragen besucht, welche bisher immer schon mehr oder weniger von anderen gestellt wurden, weswegen bis jetzt kein Account hier nötig war.
Jetzt habe ich aber doch mal eine eigene und vielleicht auch speziellere Frage, bei der mir die Erfahrung der Community (und vielleicht oder auch speziell die Erfahrungen von Roman "Der8auer") sehr gelegen kommen wüden  

Meine Idee wäre einen (bis auf die HDDs) komplett Novec gekühlten PC zu bauen.
Ich dachte an einen internen (DIY) chiller um die 30° zu erreichen, die Novec 7000 zum kondensieren braucht.

Die Frage ist jetzt, wie würde man das Case am besten gestalten und ist sowas überhaupt in einem halbwegs annehmbaren Kostenrahmen möglich? Also ich würde ungerne 5000€ für ein custom Case zahlen, aber mit 1000-1500 rechne ich schon.
Ich hab auf Fiverr auch schon Kontakt mit einem CAD Designer, welcher mir eine Konzeptzeichnung für den Hersteller machen würde.

Ich dachte an ein zwei Kammern Gehäuse mit einem "Nassbereich", in dem Das Mainboard, PSU und Grafikkarte sind, sowieso einem "Trockenbereich" in dem der Chiller, die HDDs und die Laufwerke sind. 
Meine größte Sorge sind tatsächlich die Verbindungen, die benötigt werden um Kabel, bzw. Stecker in den "Trockenraum" zu verlegen, damit z.B. die USB Ports verfügbar bleiben.

Ich würde mich über jede Hilfestellung sehr freuen 


(Dass die Teile, die ich momentan verbaut habe, das ABSOLUT nicht nötig haben, ist mir auch klar. Es sind auf jeden Fall noch diverse Upgrades geplant, aber wenn das Case funktioniert, sollte mich das ja eigentlich mindestens ein paar Generationen lang begleiten können, solange die Mainboard Formfaktoren die Selben bleiben =D)


Edit: Ich habe gerade noch ein paar Threads zu dem Thema hier gelesen und möchte an dieser Stelle einigen (Nicht hilfreichen) Antworten vorbeugen.

-Ich weiß Novec ist (RICHTIG) teuer und für Privatpersonen nicht zu kaufen. (Ich frage nicht nach Alternativen, sondern ob und wie sowas machbar wäre.)
-Ich weiß so eine Kühlung ist maximal unnötig. (Ist eine Stickstoffkühlung auch btw... =D)
-Ich weiß, dass Novec (vorraussichtlich) Klimaschädlich ist. (Eine Diskussion darüber ob und in welchem Maße kann gerne in einem seperaten Thread gestartet werden.)


----------



## NatokWa (15. Juli 2020)

Am einfachsten währe es das ganze um ein entsprechend dimensioniertes Aquarium als "Nassbereich" auf zu bauen . Als Deckel ne Acrylplatte die mit Silikon o.ä. aufgeklebt wird wobei man dann auch die Kabel und Leitungen entsprechend mit "einkleben" kann um das Luftdicht zu bekommen. 

Nachteil : Keine Haltepunkte/Verschraubungsmöglichkeiten von Haus aus vorhanden, ABER man kann ja Teile "alter" Cases mit versenken wenn man das haben will, nen MB-Träger mit dem Haltekasten für Steckkarten z.b. , kann man aber auch bleiben lassen .... mein MB liegt z.B. nackt im Regal mit der WaKü daneben *g*.

Bedenke nur das dieses Novec-Zeug alles andere als Billig ist UND die Langzeitwirkung bei Freisezung in die Umwelt in keinster Weise erforscht ist bzw. irgendwas dazu im Netz zu finden ist. Das Zeug ist und bleibt eine Kohlenstoffverbindung mit EXTREM viel Fluor welches bei Zersetzung  auch Elementar abgespalten wird und den Ozon-Killer Nr 1 darstellt (FCKW lässt grüßen ... da ist es auch hauptsächlich das Fluor was zum Verbot geführt hat)

Rein aus Umwelttechnischer Sicht würde ICH davon abraten irgendwas mit dem Zeug zu machen und bin eig. mehr als Schockiert in wie vielen Bereichen diese Novec-Flüssigkeiten eingesetzt werden OHNE das die Unbedenklichkeit erforscht bzw. ÖFFENTLICH kommuniziert wird .... gerade das letzteres nicht passiert macht mir ernsthafte Sorgen , vor allem weil ich einen Chef habe der Chemie Studiert hat mit Schwerpunkt Fluor und Clor-Verbindungen .... dem wurde übel als ich ihn auf diese tollen Sachen von 3M aufmerksam gemacht habe und ihn gefragt habe was er davon hält.....


----------



## Flufflebutt (15. Juli 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Am einfachsten währe es das ganze um ein entsprechend dimensioniertes Aquarium als "Nassbereich" auf zu bauen . Als Deckel ne Acrylplatte die mit Silikon o.ä. aufgeklebt wird wobei man dann auch die Kabel und Leitungen entsprechend mit "einkleben" kann um das Luftdicht zu bekommen.
> 
> Nachteil : Keine Haltepunkte/Verschraubungsmöglichkeiten von Haus aus vorhanden, ABER man kann ja Teile "alter" Cases mit versenken wenn man das haben will, nen MB-Träger mit dem Haltekasten für Steckkarten z.b. , kann man aber auch bleiben lassen .... mein MB liegt z.B. nackt im Regal mit der WaKü daneben *g*.
> 
> ...



Umweltschädlich ist das Zeug, da Fluor drin ist. Habe ich GERADE EBEN in nem Video von Roman gesehen =D
Für die Anschlüsse habe ich mich gerade für eine in Acryl gegossene Platine entschieden, da man damit relativ kostengünstig alle Stecker Gasdicht nach Außen verlegen kann. 
Home - Eurocircuits

Aquarium wäre natürlich eine geile Idee, aber ich dachte, wenn ich schon für das Novec einige Tausend Euro in die Hand nehme (Novec ist teuer, ja.), dann mach ich das gleich vernünftig.
Im Idealfall muss man das ja auch nur ein Mal anfertigen lassen und dann kann man das Case sein Leben lang verwenden. 
Dass das ganze hermetisch abgedichtet sein soll, ist schon ein MUSS, da die Flüssigkeit wie oben erwähnt Umweltschädlich ist und ich kein Risiko eingehen möchte. Deswegen würde ein Aquarium auch ausfallen.

Ich möchte halt schon ein "richtiges" Gehäuse (aus Acryl) haben, in dem auch alles eingebaut ist. Also 60 RAID System mit 12 Platten, der Chiller und der eigentliche Rechner.
Ich hab halt nur ein bisschen schiss, dass das Case ziemlich monströs werden könnte.

Aber auf jeden Fall danke für deinen Beitrag &#9829;


----------



## NatokWa (15. Juli 2020)

12 Platten ? Wozu sowas heutzutage noch ? Raid hat nur noch in Sachen Datensicherheit einen Daseinszweck und ein Raid mit 12 Platten (ich gehe mal von HDD's aus) hat nur noch im Serverbereich mit Enterprise-Dimensionierten Platten ansatzweise einen Sinn (RIESIGE Platten also von Speicherplatz)

Mal abgesehen davon das du ohnehin bei einem "normalen" MB Probleme bekommst 12 Platten überhaupt angeschloßen zu kriegen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das du auch dort nicht mit "normalem" arbeiten willst sondern Controllerkarten etc. verwenden willst die das ermöglichen.

Und ja , natürlich kannst du dir ein Case aus Acrylplatten "selbst" bauen. Da kannst sogar Dichtungsnuten frässen (oder auch 2) und die Platten vernünftig abgedichtet miteinander verschrauben sofern du vernünftige Gewinde rein schneidest und auch die passenden Schrauben verwendest. Das ist ALLES möglich aber erfordert entweder eigenes Geschick oder jemanden der das zu einem vernünftigen Preis FÜR einen Herstellt , letzteres ist eher die absolute Ausnahme. Theoretisch kann ich sowas sogar machen da ich sämtliche Werkzeuge im Keller habe, selbst die Gewindeschneider aber MACHEN ...... ne -> habe selbst bisher nur aus Holz gebaut und würde mich niemals an "Gasdicht" ranwagen auch wenn Acryl verhältnismäßig einfach zu bearbeiten ist.


----------



## Flufflebutt (16. Juli 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> 12 Platten ? Wozu sowas heutzutage noch ? Raid hat nur noch in Sachen Datensicherheit einen Daseinszweck und ein Raid mit 12 Platten (ich gehe mal von HDD's aus) hat nur noch im Serverbereich mit Enterprise-Dimensionierten Platten ansatzweise einen Sinn (RIESIGE Platten also von Speicherplatz).



GENAU das ist der Plan 
Geplant sind die HDDs als Backup space. Werden wohl WD Ultrastar 16TB SAS Platten werden.
Wenn ich schon so ein Monster auf bzw. unter meinen Tisch stelle, dann soll da auch alles drin sein 
Als systemplatte werde ich ne 2TB Aorus M.2  nehmen.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das du ohnehin bei einem "normalen" MB Probleme bekommst 12 Platten überhaupt angeschloßen zu kriegen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das du auch dort nicht mit "normalem" arbeiten willst sondern Controllerkarten etc. verwenden willst die das ermöglichen.



Genau. Da würde dann noch ein Adaptec RAID 81605Z Controller dazu kommen.



NatokWa schrieb:


> oder jemanden der das zu einem vernünftigen Preis FÜR einen Herstellt



Das würde ich dann in Auftrag geben. Dafür hab ich mir auch den CAD Designer "besorgt" 



NatokWa schrieb:


> und würde mich niemals an "Gasdicht" ranwagen auch wenn Acryl verhältnismäßig einfach zu bearbeiten ist.



Genau das Gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Flufflebutt (16. Juli 2020)

Achso... natürlich baue ich nicht sofort 12 von den Ultrastar Platten ein. Erstmal zwei im RAID 1 und dann wird nach Bedarf erweitert.


Edit:
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die 18TB Ultrastar Platten Helium gefüllt sind. Dann müsste man die ja eigentlich auch in Novec versenken können, ohne dass die die Beine hoch machen...


----------



## NatokWa (16. Juli 2020)

Heliumgefüllt heißt (so weit mir bekannt) idr. Gasdicht verschlossen, da sonst das Helium recht schnell wieder weg wäre. 
Also JA die sollten sich in Novec versenken lassen ohne das sie Schaden nehmen.

Dürfte auch die Ultimative Geräuschmäßige Entkopplung sein wenn die ganz eingetaucht in der Brühe sind .... evtl noch auf ner Gummimatte damit sie auch sonst keine Schwingungen übertragen können ..... Silent in neuen Dimensionen *g*

Wobei mir gerade einfällt : Es gab mal ein ähnliches Konzept das einer gebaut hat (in einem Aquarium) das statt Novec auf Salatöl gesetzt hat (Dünnflüßiges Silikonöl ginge auch) und das einfach mit "Strömungspumpen" im Kreis bewegt hat und das ganze über mehrere Radis (2 versenkt im Öl und andere "normal" aufgestellt) gekühlt wurde. Würde man das Öl mit nem Kompressorkreislauf kühlen wär das bestimmt auch geil + deutlich biliger als mit Novec UND es müste nicht Gasdicht sein was das ganze einfacher macht. 
Nur um mal ein anderes Konzept auf zu zeigen


----------



## Flufflebutt (17. Juli 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Heliumgefüllt heißt (so weit mir bekannt) idr. Gasdicht verschlossen, da sonst das Helium recht schnell wieder weg wäre.
> Also JA die sollten sich in Novec versenken lassen ohne das sie Schaden nehmen.
> 
> Dürfte auch die Ultimative Geräuschmäßige Entkopplung sein wenn die ganz eingetaucht in der Brühe sind .... evtl noch auf ner Gummimatte damit sie auch sonst keine Schwingungen übertragen können ..... Silent in neuen Dimensionen *g*



Das war tatsächlich der ursprüngliche Plan, bis ich erfahren habe, dass ich das novec ja trotzdem kühlen muss 
Seit ich mein Netbook hatte, ist mein Traum ein Computer der absolut keine Geräusche macht...

Das mit dem Öl muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Davon habe ich (bis jetzt) noch absolut NULL Plan. Klingt aber auf jeden Fall wesentlich weniger kompliziert. Der Effekt von kochendem "Wasser" direkt am CPU DIE und den Spannungswandlern fällt dann aber natürlich weg =(
(Dafür wird das Ding halt locker mal mindestens 5000€ billiger...)
Im Prinzip kann man ja auch erstmal mit Öl anfangen und die Erfahrungen dann ins Novec Design übernehmen. Ich erinnere mich noch schmerzhaft an meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Wasserkühlung und wie mich diese ein 1500W Netzteil und ne RTX 2080Ti gekostet haben... 

Weiß man so ungefähr, was Roman in seine Cases investiert hat? Mindestens ein Gasdichtes habe ich ja (auf youtube) gesehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juli 2020)

Wenn du es bequem haben willst und sowieso ein großes Budget in nicht-Endkunden-Produkte investierst: 3M-gekühlte Server verkauft Gigabyte von der Stange.

Im Eigenbau haben jedenfalls alle Tauchkühlungen dasgleiche Problem: Wie kriegt man alle Verbindungen dicht? Wenn du keine gasdichten Verbinder für alle Standards findest, musst du im Prinzip Kabel oder Buchsen bis auf die einzelnen Adern/Kontakte runter abisolieren und dann vergießen. Idealerweise mit etwas zäherem als Acryl (Polycarbonat?), denn beide Substanzen kommen dank Gasdruck beziehungsweise Kriechfähigkeit sowohl durch die Adern eines Kabels als auch durch feinste Spalten. Der große Vorteil von Novec gegenüber Silikon-Öl ist, dass es Rückstandsfrei wegtrocknet, wenn man die Hardware rausholt (was aber auch bedeutet, dass man es dann in der Athmosphäre hat), der große Nachteil dass das Gehäuse dafür auch druckfest sein muss. Für Experimente wurden übrigens auch schon alle möglichen anderen, günstigeren Ölsorten versucht, allerdings weiß man nie, wie die diversen Kunststoffe darauf reagieren und hat entweder das Problem der mangelnden Haltbarkeit (biologische Öle) oder der Brennbarkeit (Mineralöle).

Wenn du das Ganze nicht aus Spaß an der Freude machst, sondern mit Ziel eines leisen Rechners, solltest du zumindest die Sache mit dem Kompressor aufgeben. Die Laufwerke in ein (10-GBit-)NAS in einem anderen Raum auszulagern, wäre auch eine gute Idee. Für den Anfang solltest du aber erst einmal eine normale Wasserkühlung auf Fanless umstellen. Die Wärme aus einer Kühlflüssigkeit an die Umgebung abgeben musst du sowieso und bei einem leistungsstarken PC ist bereits das zehnmal mehr Aufwand als die meisten Anwender investieren. Ob man darüber hinaus noch einmal zehnmal mehr machen will, um die Hardware schalldicht einzuschließen, kann man sich nach dem ersten Erfolg überlegen. Ich selbst fand den Aufwand einer Tauchkühlung schon zu hoch, als es noch keine kaufbaren Lösungen für die Kühlung von Spannungswandlern gab und RAM-Module bis zu 10 W und Chipsätze das doppelte umgesetzt haben. Heute, wo man im wesentlichen nur noch zwei Chips und ihre VRMs bewältigen muss und dafür passende Kühlkörper im Laden bekommt, lohnt sich der Aufwand noch weniger.


----------



## NatokWa (17. Juli 2020)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Eine ausreichend groß dimensionierte WaKü kriegt man auch nahezu lautlos solange man nicht bei den Pumpen und Ventilatoren Spart . Ich habe z.B. 2 getrennte Kreisläufe mit je einer D5-Next als Pumpe wobei die GraKa 2x NeXXoS-MonstaR 280/60 Radi's hat und die CPU 2x 360/30 Radi's . 
Das ganze mit SilentWings 2+3 und Shadowwings bestückt (das Zeug nach und nach gekauft und bei jedem Umbau erweitert *g*) und schon ist der Rechner der offen im Regal rumliegt fast Lautlos (im Winter) und ein leises Hintergrundsummen derzeit da ich die Lüfter doch etwas aufdrehen muss damit das Wasser nicht jenseits von 40 Grad wandert unter Dauervolllast *g*

Vom Aufbau her halt deutlich einfacher als Tauchlösungen und wie Torsten es so schön sagt : Novec hat irre Vorraussetzungen damit es bleibt wo es sein soll + jeder Umbau/Austausch setzt zwangsläufig etwas davon frei während Silikonöl u.ä. einen dicken Reinigungsaufwand mitbringt und bei BEIDEM hat man das eigendliche Kühlproblem genauso wie bei "Standart-WaKü" nur verlagert an einen anderen Ort, auch das Novec muss seine Wärmeenergie schließlich loswerden damit das mit dem Kondensieren funzt und Silikonöl will auch gekühlt werden damit du nicht ne Friteuse aufgebaut hast *g*


----------



## pseudonymx (9. November 2020)

Also wenns nur um Leise geht.... 









						Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 3360, Kupfer ab € 899,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 3360, Kupfer ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: aktiv/passiv • Lüfterplätze: 24x 140mm, 2x 180mm • Material: Kupfer • Anschlüsse: G1/4"… ✔ Radiatoren ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------

